# Best place for full weld in roll cage



## chezny (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi i have a mk3 2.0 gti which iam putting a vr6 in but first i want a full weld in roll cage. I would like your advice on were is the best place to get one from and also how hard they are to fit. Thanks mark


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

thats my car. 20hrs, 2 people 40 man hours. $400 in tubing, $20 for welding supplies. $50 hr/ and thats cheap. you do the math! lol

Thats not taking the roof off to weld the top. I dicked with a mig to get it in there. Usually we cut the pillars remove the roof weld the cage and put the roof back on and do body work. My cars too prity to cut the lid off it! lol

If your serious, PM me and we could do it for you.


----------



## chezny (Sep 24, 2010)

very nice job dint take as long as i throught it would too fit which is good. i want too do it myself to save money for engine and to learn how to do it


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

chezny said:


> very nice job dint take as long as i throught it would too fit which is good. i want too do it myself to save money for engine and to learn how to do it


The man behind the bender knows his ****. There is some math involved when doign multi bend pieces and making them fit.

Some pieces took 10 minutes to get in shape and tack, others took 2 hours. Practice makes perfect. Allways measure twice cut onec, and cut it long to start!


----------

